# Online recipe book



## Krhamm (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm a newbie and i'm curious to know if there is a online recipe book on this forum?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 4, 2011)

Krhamm said:


> I'm a newbie and i'm curious to know if there is a online recipe book on this forum?



Go to the home page and scroll down to "Recipes".

There is a tremendous amount of info. on this forum. Start looking over the Home Page.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!

As steve indicated - check out the recipe section in this forum. There are a ton of recipes.


----------

